# Down Imaging Sonar- is it worth it ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Need some help if you have one. I'm looking hard at the Hummingbird 597 CI HD Di , and was curious how those of you that have a Down Imaging unit, like it.
Thanks for your input, I appreciate your time.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I have experiance with the Hummingbird and Lowrance units. 

If you need very detailed images, they work well in shallow water (50' or less) when the seas are calm.

If you are just looking for the the presence of structure, they work well is 1-2' seas down to a depth of about 120'.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a Humminbird 987c and it works fine for me. I haven't had much of a chance to use it, though.


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

I just installed a 998 si with dual transducers, I spend more time watching the display than watching my gear, it's pretty freakin amazing. Pics are from the USS Strength off PCB. I found an old pic before the ship was sunk and you can actually tell it's the same vessel. Second Pic is Flipper around the boat. Third pic is a result.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

TheonlyMariner said:


> I just installed a 998 si with dual transducers, I spend more time watching the display than watching my gear, it's pretty freakin amazing. Pics are from the USS Strength off PCB. I found an old pic before the ship was sunk and you can actually tell it's the same vessel. Second Pic is Flipper around the boat. Third pic is a result.


 
Ballpark price tag on a setup like that?


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

About 2000.00 for gear, self installed (no biggie), sounds steep but it's an all in one deal, GPS, Plotter, Sounder an side scan, GPS does about 2500 waypoints. I love it can't wait to use it some more.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The pics above are an excellent example of the info these types of units produce. The depth is 67' and the target stands out well, but has little detail. This configuration will work great for locating structures. 

In shallower water you will see more detail. For example, it would be difficult to identify a tire or cinder block at this depth. In 25' of water, you would see much more detail. So if you just want to know if a wreck, chicken coop or pyramid is there, this setup will work great up to a depth of around 120'. This level of detail is all that most fishermen need; so it is a giant leap forward from a traditional bottom machine.

The price quoted sounds like a good deal. I had my Lowrance unit installed and it cost about double that.

A few tips:
1. Rougher seas will cause images of the targets to appear “smeared." So scan in calmer seas when possible.

2. The farther the distance to the target, either below or to the side of the boat, the lower the effective resolution/detail of the image will be.

3. Most units will give you the GPS coordinates of a target. How this is done depends on your machine, but it usually involves moving your cursor over the target.

4. Most machines allow you to record and view the scans later on your PC. I usually record the GPS coordinates of targets at home.


Whack 'um

http://www.sea-space/


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the 797ci2 si and love it, was well worth what I paid to find good fishing structure, up to 100.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

*added questions*

adding to Emerld Ghost question. i'm getting the 898 SI Combo. it says, it has 2 card slots - if i'm understanding it correctly ??? i'm looking at getting the navionics "platinuim+" or the "fish-n-chip HD" ????? or should i get both. i will mostly be using it offshore 150ft or less & inshore. later on - looking at getting another xducer, gps antena & wire connections; so i can change out just the unit from my offshore boat to my inshore boat. any help or pointers to the right direction - thanks - . Poppy


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

navionics "platinuim+" I have this one and its great


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for info ... will get that one ... poppy


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TheonlyMariner said:


> I just installed a 998 si with dual transducers, I spend more time watching the display than watching my gear, it's pretty freakin amazing. Pics are from the USS Strength off PCB. I found an old pic before the ship was sunk and you can actually tell it's the same vessel. Second Pic is Flipper around the boat. Third pic is a result.



For you or anybody else with more experience, how did you get the screen grab from the sonar unit? Is there a removable chip or something?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank to everybody for your input.
Sounds like it is a worthwhile addition.


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

On the unit menu is a selection that lets you mark a waypoint as you move, if it's set to just waypoint it marks a spot where the cursor is, if its on snapshot it takes a pic as well and saves it to an sd card, it also will show a mini pic when you are scrolling over your waypoints in plotter mode, So when you take the sd card out and view it on a computer thats what you get. You do have to resave it and name it to a .jpg file if you want to post it as I did, dead easy.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TheonlyMariner said:


> On the unit menu is a selection that lets you mark a waypoint as you move, if it's set to just waypoint it marks a spot where the cursor is, if its on snapshot it takes a pic as well and saves it to an sd card, it also will show a mini pic when you are scrolling over your waypoints in plotter mode, So when you take the sd card out and view it on a computer thats what you get. You do have to resave it and name it to a .jpg file if you want to post it as I did, dead easy.


Many thanks... I had no idea that I could do that. Playing around with it right now!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

read the book while your playing with it also go to
http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?action=forum
and read more


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

inshorecatch said:


> read the book while your playing with it also go to
> http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?action=forum
> and read more



Is there a way to rip waypoints off of the Humminbird and put it on a computer? Something like transfer them to googleearth or something like that?


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got a 997 and am 64 yo. Wish I had gone for the larger screen. I have difficulty seeing much while busy at the wheel. It's amazing how much more you can see when you record and play back at home.

I second the advice about smearing. You really need a steady speed and bearing to make much sense of the screen.


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

With your unit serial number you can go to Humminbird website and download Humminbird PC it will let you load the various files, I.E. gpx, garmin, google to it then you can view them in Google Earth save them and transfer them to the unit. I'm still learning it but lots of bells n' whistles on the unit.

OK quick edit go here http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=95.0


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TheonlyMariner said:


> With your unit serial number you can go to Humminbird website and download Humminbird PC it will let you load the various files, I.E. gpx, garmin, google to it then you can view them in Google Earth save them and transfer them to the unit. I'm still learning it but lots of bells n' whistles on the unit.
> 
> OK quick edit go here http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=95.0



Working with a Mac, but used the lady's PC to grab the info from the chip, then emailed it and uploaded to Google earth. Awesome.


----------

